# Amniotic Fluid?



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

So what does Amniotic Fluid look like? Everyone just says Amber colored but there's no pictures, there's a goon of mucus hanging out of my doe that is definitely the same color as Amber and a little translucent. But there is no contractions just excessive licking and nibbles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is very near kidding. How long has she had that hanging?

Here is a good link scroll down to the discharge pic, some are shorter, but it has the same look.

http://nigeriandwarfgoats.ning.com/forum/topics/signs-of-labor-1


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

I went out about 7:30 and noticed it.


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

Yes the fluid is that color and it was just appearing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be soon. Keep a close eye on her.

Has she tried pushing? 
Is she acting under any duress?


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> She is very near kidding. How long has she had that hanging?
> 
> Here is a good link scroll down to the discharge pic, some are shorter, but it has the same look.
> 
> http://nigeriandwarfgoats.ning.com/forum/topics/signs-of-labor-1


I went out again at 8:30 and there was nothing there.


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

No and she's been very much so in my pocket which isn't like her, she's usually keeping herself to her own business


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?

Keep a close eye on her. 


If you feel she is having any issues and you know a knowledgeable goat person/vet or feel you need to wash up, put on a new rubber glove and go in with 2 fingers to see if she is open, then do so. If you do, do you hit a wall or is she open? Do you feel a kid right there at the opening?

If she hasn't pushed yet, she may be OK for now. And just not quite ready yet, but closer.

Is she still up on her sides when you look at her from behind or is she dropping, to looking less preggo?

Are her ligs gone?


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

She dropped a few days ago. And her ligs have been gone for over a week. Still nothing and the mucus has returned back to white. Still lots of pre labor signs that began yesterday such as:
-tight udder (not shiny though)
-nesting
-bumping her sides 
-slightly blood shot eye whites
-getting up and laying down
-urinating frequently
-lots and lots of plug goo
-talking to her sides
-raised tail head
-raised and pronounced hips.
She hasn't advanced from these signs though. And I really don't know an exact breed date on her but according to breeder they were expecting thanksgiving kids. She is a first time kidder (so am I but I have multiple experienced goat people in my area on immediate speed dial). I have not seen any more Amber fluid since about 8:30 and it has turned back to white.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am a bit concerned when you mentioned blood shot eye's, that could mean she was pushing quite hard and having issues, sometime prior and now to the point of not pushing anymore, gave up to stopping contractions.

Please get a goat friend or vet over there, who knows about birthing, she may be having issues and needs help ASAP. 

Other signs mentioned are tall tale signs of possible labor, especially no ligs, getting up and down and nesting ect. I am very concerned for her.

She may not of dilated if she is a first timer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then you need to get a vet out.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a doe who is due in 3 weeks.... and she is showing a lot of those same signs. LOTS of goo, talking softly, raised and super soft tail head and very mouthy. Her udder is "tight". If I wasn't 100% positive about her due date, I'd be out in the barn watching her like a hawk and go CRAZY waiting on her for another 3 more weeks.  Your doe is very likely due any day, but I'm just saying. I know you have been watching her closely and have not seen contractions/pushing. Therefore, I don't think you have much to worry about at this point. Do what you think it best. Getting an experienced goat person out to see her would be good just for peace of mind.


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

I did finally get a visual cover date from the breeder. (They lost their records in the black hole known as a potable file cabinet after the pen sale in Red Bluff and finally found them) and she will be due Nov 28. I had a woman who's been in goats from over 30 years and check her (I don't trust the vets in our area with my goats being I know more about goats in one year then they know in their entire practice) and she said she sees this a lot in her first timers when they have singles. I have been watching her like a hawk for the past week. My does best buddy from the breeders place lost her ligs early an is due the same time as my girl. Thanks for all the advice. And I still haven't seen the Amber fluid since the first incident yesterday morning. Gonna keep watching her close every day though


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

But the eye whites are weird idk why they are slightly blood shot. And before anyone asks said goat lady did try to go in, no dilation in cervix. I haven't seen a single contraction from this doe either and I've been up all night all weekend long and have a kidding can set up and haven't seen any since she's been in there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If your goat friend went in and she is closed, then things are OK. Glad she was checked in case.

Good you now have a due date to go by. That will help more.

Yeah, I hear ya, blood shot eye's throw me off.


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

And the lovely terror returned this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully she holds on, closer to her due date.


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

Hopefully, it's gone again this afternoon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How is your girl? Did she kid?


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

She did finally kid yesterday afternoon. Two beautiful baby girls! The one with the large blaze (Marian) weighed 9 lbs and came out with one leg back (momma pushed her out herself) and the other little girl (Aspen) weighed 7.5 lbs.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful girls.  Glad the long wait is over!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls, congrats!!:stars:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats! Well worth the weeks of panic!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

